# Ladder storage ideas



## Camaron32 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a 6 foot A style ladder and a 15 to 20 foot extendable ladder. Looking for ideas so I can store them up and out of the way. Thanks.


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2012)

I had hooks on my ceiling at my last house to hang them from, worked pretty well. They laid flat on the ceiling out of the way.


----------



## Deckape (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris said:


> I had hooks on my ceiling at my last house to hang them from, worked pretty well. They laid flat on the ceiling out of the way.


So, once all your ladders were stored up there, how did you get them down?
Inquiring minds want to know 
Borrow a ladder from the neighbor?


----------



## Chris (Mar 31, 2013)

I have one of those fold out step things that is about 2' tall and 4' long that gets me up high enough to only make it slightly dangerous.


----------



## mustanggarage (Apr 1, 2013)

heres what I do with mine.


----------



## Chris (Apr 1, 2013)

If I had that garage I would just throw my ladders away.


----------



## havasu (Apr 2, 2013)

Chris said:


> If I had that garage I would just throw my ladders away.



...or have the hired help crawl up on them neck breakers.


----------



## Deckape (Apr 4, 2013)

Mustang, I'll trade you a 22' long X 4' wide X 5'-8" deep pit for that 2 post rig!! 
The heck with all the ladders!


----------



## thomask (Apr 4, 2013)

Man o Man, this is not fair to us "home garage" boys on here Mustanggarage.

I never liked getting up on a ladder anyway.

When I hit the lotto I am getting me my own personal scissor lift, now that's a ladder!!!


----------



## mustanggarage (Apr 4, 2013)

I enjoy my garage a lot, but it is just a big steel building.  the lift was actually bought by my Dad.  when he got to the point that he couldn't ride his motorcycle anymore he decided to sell it and buy the lift.  without it he really couldn't do much with the cars anymore.  and that is really all he enjoys doing anymore besides sitting and watching tv.  so the lift has been a huge asset for both of us.  it is really amazingly affordable too.  it cost right at 2000.00 and we installed it ourselves.


----------



## thomask (Apr 4, 2013)

It is nice having an interest together to share there mustanggarage with your dad.

I am sure you both share great stories and times in the man part of your spread there.


----------

